# FileMaker sur iPad/iPhone



## BlueVelvet (21 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, tout est dans le titre, et je n'avais pas vu l'annonce dans les news d'iGe - ou je l'ai ratée.
J'ai reçu hier un mail de FileMaker annonçant leur arrivée sur iPad/iPhone via «FileMaker Go». C'est ici:

http://www.filemaker.fr/fm_go/

Perso, ayant des bases de données très simples, j'ai eu tendance à migrer sur Bento. Mais j'en ai encore une sur FMP, j'hésite...

On en causera!


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2010)

Comme Bento sur iPhone et iPad n'est pas génial, je ne donne pas beaucoup de crédit à cette version de FileMaker malheureusement. Elle semble amputée de beaucoup de fonctionnalité.


----------

